# FreeBSD 12 zsh config not generated on install



## z3R0 (Jul 31, 2019)

Hi,

I installed zsh on FreeBSD 12 but it doesn’t run the usual script that generates that default config files (.zshrc .zshenv .zprofile etc...)

This is a clean install (no previous config files)

I’ve tried installing from ports with make as well as using pkg. 

How can I generate the config files without having to manually create them? If they can’t be generated where can I download the default files?

Thanks!


----------



## chrbr (Jul 31, 2019)

I have a ~/.zshrc from some testing. The first line shows

```
# Lines configured by zsh-newuser-install
```
which is likely the script to generate that file. Currently zsh is not installed. I hope the guess is right, still valid and  works for you.


----------

